# Black People Or/and Afro-american People



## danydandy

Non Ho Molto Chiara La Differenza Fra Queste Due Espressioni.e' Vero Che "afro-american" E' Riferito Agli Americani Di Colore E
"black People " Non Si Usa Piu'?
Grazie


----------



## DickHavana

I think that now is politically incorrect to use "black people" in the USA. If you and me migrate now to the USA you will be "italoamerican" and me, probably, "hispanic origin", as Mexicans, Cubans, etc


----------



## tom_in_bahia

É una situazione difficile. Per mè, come personna di origini diversi europei, non ti lo posso parlare dei sentimenti di una personna "Black/African-American". Secondo mè, quando sia necessario espressare una differenza fisica, Black é la parolla più utilizata nella mia regione (South Florida - Miami), non importa se sto parlando con una personna "White", "Black" opurre "Hispanic - Latino". 

La complicazione viene della situazione culturale. Per essempio, un cubano con elementi fisichi africani, può essere denominato "Hispanic" nel sentito culturale, ma "Black" nel sentito fisico. Secondo mè, è più importante fare la differenza culturale di fare la differenza fisica. Per ciò, credo che se io conoscisse un "afro-cubano", la prima cosa che entrerà nella mia mente, serebbe che questa personna è cubano/latino, solo con una fisica africana.

African-American (stando che nella mia opinione, "afro-American" non è commune nella parla degli Stati Uniti) è un termo sbagliato. Per essempio, mia nonna è Italian-American perchè ella è nascita a Napoli, ma è venuta negli Stati Uniti quando aveva 20 anni. Ni io ni mio padre ni mie zie e miei cugini siamo Italian-Americans, ma di fatto, Americans con origini italiani (tra altre origini). Perciò, un americano "black" che non è nascito nell'Africa non può essere African-American. E se fosse nascito nell'Africa, perchè utilizare il nome del continente, in volta del nome della nazione: Mozambican-American, Nigerian-American, Ethiopian-American, etc.

Ovviamente il problemma fu causato per la manca di documenti per la populazione di origini diversi da Africa. Sapiamo che gli sclavi che erano emenati ai contenenti americani sono arrivati nel Brasile primo (tipicamente). Dopo, sono passati al Caribbe, America Centrale e agli Stati Uniti. Perciò, una nuova cultura con alcune origini culturali da Africa è nascita in tutti i posti dove ce era la industria di sclavi, ma è difficile connettere populazioni essati nell'Africa con le populazini distinte negli Stati Uniti.

In breve: Se è necessario fare la distinzione, Black sarebbe megliore. Ma, anche megliore sarebbe l'uso di una parola culturale (Southern, Cajun, Creole, Mississipian, Midwestern, Jamaican, etc.).

So che l'italiano che ho scrito qua non è molto buono. Quindi, se vorresti, posso scrivere in inglese per chiarire le mie opinioni.


----------



## tvdxer

danydandy said:


> Non Ho Molto Chiara La Differenza Fra Queste Due Espressioni.e' Vero Che "afro-american" E' Riferito Agli Americani Di Colore E
> "black People " Non Si Usa Piu'?
> Grazie



"Afro American", "people of color" or "Americans of color", "African-American", "black people", and "blacks" generally all refer to Americans who trace their descent to Africa, usually by wave of the slave trade.  "People of color" or "Americans of color" might have somewhat broader meanings (perhaps including Hispanics), but they are basically just politically correct terms for those who wouldn't be considered "white", who are mainly..."black".

"Afro-American" is one of the politically correct terms that has been fashionable at one time or another for "black people".  "Black people" is still used, and is not in itself offensive or derogatory, but in many settings some of the newer politically correct terms are used.  "African-American" is more common than "Afro-American", and a bit older; I once heard that some blacks want to bring back "Negro", though I doubt this attitude is very widespread, since "negro" (a term popular in the 1950's) carries with it connotations of racism and prejudice.  

Personally I usually use "blacks", just as I use "whites".


----------



## Musical Chairs

I actually think it's more politically correct to use "black people," because not all black people in the US are "African" or "American" and there are other people "of color" who aren't African American (black). How did "black" become "politically incorrect" in the first place anyway?


----------



## Earth Dragon

I have heard a couple of common arguments against the term "African American."
1) Not all black people come from America.
2) Just because someone is from Africa, doesn’t mean that they're black.


----------



## Musical Chairs

I don't know why people in the US like to stick "American" to races that aren't white. Why can't they just say "Asian" instead of "Asian American"? There are plenty of Asians who aren't American citizens, or if they are, they didn't grow up here. I can understand "Native American" better but I think anybody born in the US who grew up there is technically a "native" American. "Black," "white," and "Asian" aren't misleading at all.

My friends and I used to have a joke that someone from India who's a naturalized American citizen could put himself down as "Indian American" on his college applications, because he's Indian AND American! And my friend from Egypt who's the palest person I know could put herself as "African American" because she's an American citizen from an African country.


----------



## Outsider

I imagine that "African-American" was created by analogy with "Italian-American", "Irish-American", and so on. I can see how people may find it preferable to "black". Taken literally, it references a person's ancestry, rather than focusing on their colour. It has been said that white people are the only ones who can afford to be colourblind.


----------



## mirx

Musical Chairs said:


> I don't know why people in the US like to stick "American" to races that aren't white. Why can't they just say "Asian" instead of "Asian American"? There are plenty of Asians who aren't American citizens, or if they are, they didn't grow up here. I can understand "Native American" better but I think anybody born in the US who grew up there is technically a "native" American. "Black," "white," and "Asian" aren't misleading at all.
> 
> My friends and I used to have a joke that someone from India who's a naturalized American citizen could put himself down as "Indian American" on his college applications, because he's Indian AND American! And my friend from Egypt who's the palest person I know could put herself as "African American" because she's from an American citizen from an African country.


 

Because even if an African-american was born in America THEY don't see it completely as an American, yet if THEY only call him African that would make no sense at all, since he may actually be more American.

And about the political correctness of the word "Negro", I am sorry but that is the word in Spanish, just as "blanco" is for white. A copule of years ago the Mexican president publicly used the word negro (in Spanish) to refer to Afroamericans, and there was a huge wave of complaints to the government of México, still that is the only word we know.

And I support those who want to stick with the term "black". I mean, why is it bad to say "black" but completely normal to say "white"?


----------



## danydandy

Many Thanks to everybody for your  exhaustive explanations!Ciao.


----------



## danydandy

tom_in_bahia said:


> É una situazione difficile. Per mè, come personna di origini diversi europei, non ti lo posso parlare dei sentimenti di una personna "Black/African-American". Secondo mè, quando sia necessario espressare una differenza fisica, Black é la parolla più utilizata nella mia regione (South Florida - Miami), non importa se sto parlando con una personna "White", "Black" opurre "Hispanic - Latino".
> 
> La complicazione viene della situazione culturale. Per essempio, un cubano con elementi fisichi africani, può essere denominato "Hispanic" nel sentito culturale, ma "Black" nel sentito fisico. Secondo mè, è più importante fare la differenza culturale di fare la differenza fisica. Per ciò, credo che se io conoscisse un "afro-cubano", la prima cosa che entrerà nella mia mente, serebbe che questa personna è cubano/latino, solo con una fisica africana.
> 
> African-American (stando che nella mia opinione, "afro-American" non è commune nella parla degli Stati Uniti) è un termo sbagliato. Per essempio, mia nonna è Italian-American perchè ella è nascita a Napoli, ma è venuta negli Stati Uniti quando aveva 20 anni. Ni io ni mio padre ni mie zie e miei cugini siamo Italian-Americans, ma di fatto, Americans con origini italiani (tra altre origini). Perciò, un americano "black" che non è nascito nell'Africa non può essere African-American. E se fosse nascito nell'Africa, perchè utilizare il nome del continente, in volta del nome della nazione: Mozambican-American, Nigerian-American, Ethiopian-American, etc.
> 
> Ovviamente il problemma fu causato per la manca di documenti per la populazione di origini diversi da Africa. Sapiamo che gli sclavi che erano emenati ai contenenti americani sono arrivati nel Brasile primo (tipicamente). Dopo, sono passati al Caribbe, America Centrale e agli Stati Uniti. Perciò, una nuova cultura con alcune origini culturali da Africa è nascita in tutti i posti dove ce era la industria di sclavi, ma è difficile connettere populazioni essati nell'Africa con le populazini distinte negli Stati Uniti.
> 
> In breve: Se è necessario fare la distinzione, Black sarebbe megliore. Ma, anche megliore sarebbe l'uso di una parola culturale (Southern, Cajun, Creole, Mississipian, Midwestern, Jamaican, etc.).
> 
> So che l'italiano che ho scrito qua non è molto buono. Quindi, se vorresti, posso scrivere in inglese per chiarire le mie opinioni.


 
No ho capito bene quello che intendi dire.Grazie e ciao!


----------



## clairanne

hi

In UK ( as far as I know from my cousins, if you are of African origin, including Afro/Carribbean it is now considered bad form to call them "coloured" (I was told "we are all coloured - would you like me to call you beige or pink?) they like to be called "black" and are rightfully proud to be so.
We tend to call people from India etc. "Asian", and people from the far east "Oriental" Mostly, of course people are just people and are called by name. 

I worked in a hospital which, of course, is multi-cultural and if you are trying to decribe a member of staff to someone, it is not very helpful if, as happened to me once, someone is so frightened to say "black" that they describe a doctor as "tall with black hair" - it took me all morning to find him!! and he rolled up with laughter when I said what had happened.


----------



## danydandy

clairanne said:


> hi
> 
> In UK ( as far as I know from my cousins, if you are of African origin, including Afro/Carribbean it is now considered bad form to call them "coloured" (I was told "we are all coloured - would you like me to call you beige or pink?) they like to be called "black" and are rightfully proud to be so.
> We tend to call people from India etc. "Asian", and people from the far east "Oriental" Mostly, of course people are just people and are called by name.
> 
> I worked in a hospital which, of course, is multi-cultural and if you are trying to decribe a member of staff to someone, it is not very helpful if, as happened to me once, someone is so frightened to say "black" that they describe a doctor as "tall with black hair" - it took me all morning to find him!! and he rolled up with laughter when I said what had happened.


 
Think how scared can be an Italian using the word "blacK" either in UK or in USA!!!!I mean,is it sure that a black person won't be irritated even by 
phrases such as " You Black people are the best ones in dancing"...and things like that.
THAAAANK YOU!


----------



## HistofEng

It's best not to say "You black people..."

It may be better to say "Black people..." or "I think black people.."


----------



## clairanne

Hi

It is far safer just to say " You are a much better "jazz/latin/country etc" dancer than me." It might be taken the wrong way by anyone.  I have heard people say " You fat people are always happy" that can be just as offensive.


----------



## HistofEng

I am black and I was born in the US, I am American.

But I am *not African-American.

I consider African-American an ethnicity, and one that I only have second-hand knowledge of. Both of my parents are Haitian, so I declare myself Haitian-American because I partake partake in Haitian culture as well as American culture (and I speak Haitian-Creole at home).

But coming from America I can understand the difference between the terms "black" and "white," and I oppose the view that they are equal terms. The term "Black", in the US, holds a lot more weight and negative connotations and so it's not surprising that people may want to shy away from using it (not saying I agree with this, but I certainly understand).

"White" on the other hand has a much broader definition and not as much baggage.


----------



## danydandy

HistofEng said:


> I am black and I was born in the US, I am American.
> 
> But I am *not African-American.
> 
> I consider African-American an ethnicity, and one that I only have second-hand knowledge of. Both of my parents are Haitian, so I declare myself Haitian-American because I partake partake in Haitian culture as well as American culture (and I speak Haitian-Creole at home).
> 
> But coming from America I can understand the difference between the terms "black" and "white," and I oppose the view that they are equal terms. The term "Black", in the US, holds a lot more weight and negative connotations and so it's not surprising that people may want to shy away from using it (not saying I agree with this, but I certainly understand).
> 
> "White" on the other hand has a much broader definition and not as much baggage.


 

thank you !


----------



## Trisia

I had a young black teacher in High School, of American origin. He told us that Afro-American was no longer polite, and the correct way of saying it was "African-American" or "black", regardless of the actual descent of the person. Sounded a bit strange at first, but we accepted it and I feel nobody could really take offense if called "African-American" instead of "black". Still, I would only use it if I had to describe someone (so they can be recognised), otherwise I don't bother much about it, colour or no colour.

True, saying "white" is less likely to be offensive...


----------



## LaReinita

I beg to differ. "White" can, has and will continue to be used in a negative tone. I live in a very diverse place and best believe that people are quick to say "White trash/bitches etc. . . " White is no less negative than black, only used to differentiate personal characteristics when describing someone, if someone wanted to say something bad, there are plenty of awful racial slurs available . . . My only real question on the matter is why the words white and black? . . when VERY FEW ALMOST NO white people actually have white skin and no black people actually have black skin. We should be beige and brown . . LOL


----------



## Brioche

HistofEng said:


> I am black and I was born in the US, I am American.
> 
> But I am *not African-American.
> 
> I consider African-American an ethnicity, and one that I only have second-hand knowledge of. Both of my parents are Haitian, so I declare myself Haitian-American because I partake partake in Haitian culture as well as American culture (and I speak Haitian-Creole at home).
> 
> But coming from America I can understand the difference between the terms "black" and "white," and I oppose the view that they are equal terms. The term "Black", in the US, holds a lot more weight and negative connotations and so it's not surprising that people may want to shy away from using it (not saying I agree with this, but I certainly understand).
> 
> "White" on the other hand has a much broader definition and not as much baggage.



If you are black, and come from Haiti, doesn't that mean your "blackness" comes from Africa? 

The vast majority of Haitians are the descendants of African slaves brought there by the Spanish.

I don't live in the US, but it seems to me that the constant mention of whether one is African-American, Hispanic or White can only re-inforce division on racial grounds.


----------



## HistofEng

Brioche said:


> If you are black, and come from Haiti, doesn't that mean your "blackness" comes from Africa?
> 
> The vast majority of Haitians are the descendants of African slaves brought there by the Spanish.
> 
> I don't live in the US, but it seems to me that the constant mention of whether one is African-American, Hispanic or White can only re-inforce division on racial grounds.


 

I know. It sounds weird and counter-intuitive, right? If the descendants of slaves in America call themselves African-American because their ancestors came from Africa, than why don't all descendants of Africans [slaves or not] in America call themselves African-American. I would presume (and I've heard others mention the same) that many African-Americans call themselves so because they cannot pinpoint their origin to a single country (or ethnicity) of Africa (of the past or present). African-American culture is much different from most or all of the cultures present in Africa. It is obvious, however, that there are links to many cultures of the "old" continent (not to mention the obvious racial similarities), and so they choose to name themselves by said continent.

When someone black comes to America from Africa or the Caribbean (or even Europe) today, they usually identify themselves by their country of origin, and generally don't identify with "African-American." 

Something similar happens with the many white Americans that may identify themselves as Euro-American, European American (or even "white-American"). Chances are they don't know their country or countries of origin (or their ancestry is too complicated), and they don't partake in the specific culture of any European nation either. Immigrants coming from France, or Britain, or Greece today, however, do know their country of origin and do feel close to that specific culture, and so simply choose to hyphenate "American" with that that nationality or culture. (or, of course, they may not hyphenate with "American" at all).      

Rregarding your last statement though, African-American and Hispanic are not races. I think of them more as patchworks of similar ethnicities. If you came to America would you not identify yourself as Australian-American or Australian?


----------



## e.ma

Both "white" and "black" are manichean terms; I state most "white" people are *pink* and most "black" people are *brown*. 

Maybe this way it sounds a little better...


----------

